# Hanging towel bar in hollow core door.



## ERIK2173 (Oct 19, 2005)

During my bathroom remodel I replaced my old door with a pre-hung hollow core door. Does anyone have a way to mount a towel bar to a hollow core door that will be fairly strong? We don't have any kids that would be hanging from it or anything like that but I also don't want to rip the bar right out of the door either.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

You could use butterfly anchors that are used in drywall.


----------

